
10 Lessons Learned from Shadowing a Nigerian Legislator - hienyimba
https://medium.com/@izunduhoward/10-lessons-learned-from-shadowing-a-nigerian-legislator-d21d2a19186f#.8b6xqwvw9
======
digital_ins
Appalling: "Stealing is not corruption" Corruption involves kickbacks, bribes
to allow for activities that would lead to an economic gain otherwise
unachievable by those not participating in the corruption. Stealing involves
achieving value by extraordinary means not condoned by law. Stealing may not
be === corruption, but it definitely is == corruption. Anything else is a lie
you tell yourself when on the receiving end of a kickback. And the author is
very very naiive to imagine that corruption is chump change. Nigeria has vast
reserves of oil but horrible infrastructure; it's pretty obvious that the
corruption is ruinous out there.

~~~
hienyimba
I think this twist was ably addressed in the last paragraph of the stealing is
not corruption submission. No?

